# Go Launcher HD [Beta2] Released- Finally for Tablets 3.0 and Up



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Go Launcher finally came out with a tablet version. Someone should tell all those lame i*hone people on the engadget thread that the picture is the editing screen, not the friggin home screen itself. Anyways, lemme know what you think. Still not sure if I wanna move away from nova launcher.
I do like the option of having a dock at the bottom though. A lot of customization.

Really wished they'd provide widget previews in the app drawer....

Check Out the article
http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/04/go-launcher-comes-to-android-tabs-frees-you-from-fixed-grid-tyr/#disqus_thread

You can download the beta here:
http://golauncher.go...r-hd-v1-0-beta/


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

Question is, is it as smooth as stock ics? Original go launcher was laggy on my touchpad, i wonder if they've enhanced the speed (gpu accell?)


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Its pretty smooth, but I still prefer Nova.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

a whole tab in the drawer for GoWidgets......


----------



## sifon187 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ran Go Launcher on CM9A2 for a few days before going back to Nightly, no problems.


----------

